# SA : 26/07 Snap PB and one more on the board for team flanno



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

I almost wasn't going to head out, buy Geoff twisted my arm.. i had no choice. This time we were more south than south of the wherever that place is.

You know the story. drove here, launched there, paddle paddle paddle, anchor, burley, wait, burley repeat until..... the reel starts singing, wait a bit, set the hook.

Siiiinngging some more. Hrmm. Good fish this one. Those head shakes were saying NoooOOooOo - not today. The little penn slammer 260 with 15 pound braid was taking a bit of a beating. Time to put some more hurt on. Still taking line but managed to turn the fish and started making ground. After a good tussle - landed. Very happy. Now, time to not use my special unlanding technique and managed to very awkwardly get the fish into the bag.

72cm and a yak snapper PB. Chuffed.

Grandfather turns 94 tomorrow.. Birthday fish for us.

Thanks Geoff - Once again, i think you bring me good luck.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Ben and congratulations on a fantastic PB - that's doing it for team Flanno


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Noice fish Fsck, I bet you are glad now that you went out. A great result for yourself and the SA team. I am guessing you were in amongst that flotilla of yaks out yesterday arvo?
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Rockster said:


> I am guessing you were in amongst that flotilla of yaks out yesterday arvo?


There was a bit of a flock of yaks out there - What's a good collective noun? I suppose we could be a gaggle the way we yak on (ha)... or maybe just a flotilla

I was anchored up with the row of yaks, and was down the end closest to the shore. Good to meet some of the guys from the forum.

Actually, i've thought about this from time to time. All you guys are champs, i haven't met a dick yet. Sure i'm guessing there must be some wankers on this forum, but i'm yet to meet one.

Give yourselves a pat of the back (nothing like self edification).


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Got the lip grips yet ?


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

solatree said:


> Got the lip grips yet ?


Not yet... I'll add it to the list.


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Well done Ben makes up for last Sunday.
Cheers Peter.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice fish champ.
16 yaks in one concentrated spot! Looked impressive. I had 2 non AKFF members with me but we were furthest out. As we were late, due to having to winch out the sailing clubs tractor, I thought not to join the main herd


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Ben your arm is really weak! As for the fish...... one word.....Bastard.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done Ben and nice to have met you.



Fsck said:


> I was anchored up with the row of yaks, and was down the end closest to the shore. Good to meet some of the guys from the forum.


Hey bastard :lol: when I called into say hello to Geoff W and met you on the way out to spot X and I said you were welcome to join me if nothing happens where you were, I didn't mean for you to come out and out fish us (my little group, which shortly became a flotilla).



fishnfreak said:


> 16 yaks in one concentrated spot! Looked impressive. I had 2 non AKFF members with me but we were furthest out. ......... I thought not to join the main herd


The flotilla comprised *;* Fishnfreak / Rob plus 2 mates *;* Drewboy / Drew *;* Fsck / Ben *;* Geoff W / Geoff *;* Murphysegg / Jason *;* Redmist /James *;* (My little group) = Samrota / Sam *;* Ryan Rhino / Ryan *;* myself Zilch / Steve and another mate Armando *;* plus a couple of non invited yakkers simply joined the herd.

The bastards include Drewboy x1 ; Fsck x1 and Redmist x2 (was good to have quickly caught up with you again James / bastard).

Steve


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice catch, you would have been fishing in front of me, I managed a 73cm Snap had two hook ups after I landed the first but both spat the hooks, was good to meet Geoff and another guy, friend of Zilch cant remember his name but spoke to him whilst getting the yak ready and on the beach after, also met Drewboy. Agree with previous comment, good bunch of blokes in the yaks, always friendly and helpful. Great to catch up with Jason (Murphysegg) and James (redmist) and fish with them again. Funnily it is also my fathers birthday 27/7 so how ironic is that, both catch fish around the same mark with family members birthdays on the same day. Sorry didn't catch up with Fishnfreak I did see your civic duties from the water pulling the tractor out, well done, now that lady cant whinge when you use 'their' ramp. Happy to have finally christened the Hobie with it's first Snap, been nearly 2 years since Ive boated one at at 73cm is my PB. Happy fella right here I tell you.


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

You forgot to add me in the bastard mix there Steve, snowy with 1.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

snowymacco said:


> Happy to have finally christened the Hobie with it's first Snap, been nearly 2 years since Ive boated one at at 73cm is my PB. Happy fella right here I tell you.


Hey - well done Snowy on the PB, christening the Hobie and another one to add to the Team Flanno score - I think us Flanno boys have the Maroons looking over their shoulders. That's three for the team I think this weekend - what about James' two. Did either of them hit the 70 mark ? (no contribution from me this weekend - my best was about 3.5cm short from a morning session)


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Fsck said:


> Actually, i've thought about this from time to time. All you guys are champs, i haven't met a dick yet. Sure i'm guessing there must be some wankers on this forum, but i'm yet to meet one.


That's okay you will probably run into me one day :lol:

Another prime snapper snowymacco, that is a nice fish to take home even after missing 2 others.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

snowymacco said:


> You forgot to add me in the bastard mix there Steve, snowy with 1.


My apologies snowy 

This 


Zilch said:


> Hey bastard :lol: when I called into say hello to Geoff W and met you on the way out to spot X and I said you were welcome to join me if nothing happens where you were, I didn't mean for you to come out and out fish us (my little group, which shortly became a flotilla).


Typo should of been 
Hey *snowymacco* bastard :lol: when I called into say hello to Geoff W and met you on the way out to spot X and I said you were welcome to join me if nothing happens where you were, I didn't mean for you to come out and out fish us (my little group, which shortly became a flotilla).

*Amended* 
The flotilla comprised *;* Fishnfreak / Rob plus 2 mates *;* Drewboy / Drew *;* Fsck / Ben *;* Geoff W / Geoff *;* Murphysegg / Jason *;* Redmist /James *;* *snowymacco* *;* (My little group) = Samrota / Sam *;* Ryan Rhino / Ryan *;* myself Zilch / Steve and another mate Armando *;* plus a couple of non invited yakkers simply joined the herd.

The bastards include Drewboy x1 ; Fsck x1 ; *snowymacco x1* and Redmist x2 (was good to have quickly caught up with you again James / bastard).

Steve


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Zilch said:


> The bastards include Drewboy x1 ; Fsck x1 ; snowymacco x1 and Redmist x2 (was good to have quickly caught up with you again James / bastard).


Good to catch up again Steve, glad you finally recognised me. Must admit have been in a good paddock for the last 12 months :lol:

Happy to put a pigeon pair of 60's in the hatch. Didn't think any fish were going to make it through the flotilla of the yaks, we were sitting behind the line. Drews fish was a stonka.

Well done Jamie great fish to blood the outback in, it was a good show to watch. Looking to see you getting stretched on one of these pelagics in March next year. :twisted:


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Can't wait James, but half way through the fight with the snap I was getting tired, so Im outta shape and reckon those samsons will test me out.


----------



## diceman (Mar 25, 2013)

Green with envy. Well done. Never yak fished down that way and not familiar with the lie of the land. Would love to get out with you guys someday, make some acquaintances and get stuck into some snapper but not without an invite. Top work !!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Us banana-benders better extract the digit, eh?

I've been too busy catchin' grinners lately... they've been beating the snaps to the lures.

Cheers all, Jimbo


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Fire up slacker(s).


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

redmist said:


> Good to catch up again Steve, glad you finally recognised me. Must admit *have been in a good paddock for the last 12 months* :lol:


Me too 

I think the cleaning table you used last night (we use the same rock / table) should be called Snapper Rock.

Last week, thanks Jason (Murphysegg) for taking the photo.


Steve


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats Ben on the pb and nice to catch up at the end of the session. 
A snap like that might have had your Stealth planing if you weren't anchored. 
A special extra mention also to Rob(Fish'n Freak) who stayed back with a couple of us to help pull the tractor out of a hopeless bog with his Hiace winch. 
Great also to catch up with so many new faces.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

snowymacco said:


> Sorry didn't catch up with Fishnfreak I did see your civic duties from the water pulling the tractor out, well done, now that lady cant whinge when you use 'their' ramp.


I'm in that club and the members are pretty friendly, but when there's events happening they have to ferry a lot of boats up and down fairly quick, so if there's anything happening at the club it's best to get yaks up and down quick if you have to use a vehicle. I actually don't know what the official council rules are but Drewboy got approached by a parking officer a week and a bit ago for hanging about (maybe cos the club was open for a working bee at the time?)


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

By the way well done on the PB FSCK I bet that fish gave you a good run and even a better feed 



Zilch said:


> I think the cleaning table you used last night (we use the same rock / table) should be called Snapper Rock


Yep that natural cleaning table has definitely got to be call snapper rock


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Tell ya what. I knew i was onto a good fish relatively quickly. The mind starts playing tricks on you and doubt starts to creep in : What pound line you running? How good are the knots? How much you got left on the spool? If it takes more and goes to the left, will it get tangled in the stink boats anchor? What else is down there to snap me off?

Last weekend, fished two rods, caught five snapper - all on the same rod. Decided it was the drag on the reel giving too much resistance and they were spitting the bait. Purchased a new reel the day before. *First* fish on that rod, *first* fish on that reel. I like it!

The question is, where do you go for beers afterwards? It's *firsty* work!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

The Largs Pier hotel is not far south of the spot, that much is true

Great snapper by the way Ben, that's the best way to go birthday shopping I reckon. It's really fun when it takes a bit of effort to turn them around.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Need to find an 80cm+ model.

Surely the rule is the bastard from the flotilla with the largest fish buys the first round of drinks. It's an apt punishment.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Many headed out this weekend? Weather is looking mighty fine!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Saterday morning I reckon


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Squidley said:


> I'm in that club and the members are pretty friendly, but when there's events happening they have to ferry a lot of boats up and down fairly quick, so if there's anything happening at the club it's best to get yaks up and down quick if you have to use a vehicle. I actually don't know what the official council rules are but Drewboy got approached by a parking officer a week and a bit ago for hanging about (maybe cos the club was open for a working bee at the time?)


No malice intended with my comment Squidley, I think Rob copped a verbal a week earlier for using the boat ramp, so kudos to him for helping them retrieve the tractor, just thought I'd post a pic of Saturday night, this was taken about 2 minutes before my fish hit, I was getting bored and thought it wasn't gonna happen, Murphysegg in the foreground and Redmist behind Jason. Just as I put my phone away, the rod buckled over. Great night out.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

A great evening indeed and good to meet you Snowy. Here's another pic with a friend od Steve's in the foreground then Steve and others further out. And looking good for this weekend.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Geoffw said:


> Here's another pic with a friend of Steve's in the foreground then Steve and others further out.


Nice photo Geoff and good to have caught up again 

Order of yakkers ; Armando in a Nativecraft Propel 12 , me in a Outback, Sam (akff samrota) in a Malibu, Ryan (akff Ryan Rhino) in my old Outback, then either Rob (Fishnfreak) or his mate both have a Pro Angler 14.

As I was the 1st back on the beach, I wish I had taken a photo of the armada (armed with rods not guns :lol: ) as it was a impressive sight seeing the line of yaks coming in. Doubt anyone could of organised a turn out of this many yaks, great mines must think alike (most enjoyable).

Steve


----------

